
Emerging web 2.0 design trends - gibsonf1
http://www.boagworld.com/archives/2007/07/emerging_design_trends.html
======
jamesbritt
Emerging?

Anyways, some additional sources

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2006/09/03/webdesign-
trends-...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2006/09/03/webdesign-trends-
badges-tag-clouds-enormous-fonts/)

[http://www.cre8d-design.com/blog/2006/01/12/web-20-design-
tr...](http://www.cre8d-design.com/blog/2006/01/12/web-20-design-trends/)

<http://www.digital-web.com/articles/web_2_for_designers/>

------
willarson
Some interesting ideas here. Most of them I tried to implement in my blog when
I redesigned it recently, but I had never considered having an optional third
panel that disappears once the screen size decreases past a certain point.

Personally I think that focus on content is the most important aspect of
design, so I'm glad that the article points it out, though I am loathe to
refer to it as a 'trend'.

~~~
dcurtis
I looked at your blog, and I have to say that I have never seen a page resize
like that ever before.

~~~
willarson
Well, thank you for keeping the comment neutral, I can go salvage my pride
somewhere now. :)

